# Oh yea!!



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Totally covered now


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

SGPitman said:


> Totally covered now


Where was that?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I think that's Wyoming


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

laynhardwood said:


> I think that's Wyoming


Yeah, I figured that out when I read SG's other post.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Yea, its wyoming. Gotta tease you guys at least a little.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nippy autumn air has got to get you thinkin:


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm looking forward to it as well. These cooler night are making me antsy.
Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

The itch has gotten to me because in a month and a half I would be walkin on water in mn.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Here are some pics of me and some friends from here in wyoming


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

How do you post multiple pics on 1 reply?


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

SGPitman said:


> Here are some pics of me and some friends from here in wyoming


Here is a monster eye taken out of boysen


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Another boysen eye


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Boysen crappie


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Farm pond in Ohio. All big gills.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is a monster eye!!! Nicely done


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Those are 2 buddies. I'm still chasing my monster. Best I've done is 20 inches. Those are 14 lb and 10 lb


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Here I am with my first big rainbow, 22 incher. You havnt ice fished till you have caught big trout through the ice. Nothing fights like a trout but a ling.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

35 inch ling


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

hah....a ling that's crazy. nice pics you guys.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

We catch steelhead through the ice on Erie Tribs my best through the ice is a 29" it was awesome


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

29"! That must have been a fun time. All the years I lived in Ohio I never ice fished Erie. I really regret that.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Icebucketjohn are those Ohio gills? Those are some pigs!!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Slab: I can't say if those gill pics are from Ohio. I got those pics off the web. Still, they sure get you thinkin


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Icebucketjohn: they got me thinking alright!!!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

